# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  свертка ут 11 8.2 или помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/118572/

## dryhands

Добрый, день форумчане...
Столкнулся с необходимостью свертки ут 11, база уж очень разрослась...
Кто сворачивал, что вы использовали? Вообще существует свертка для УТ 11?

Если кто может помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/118572/, почта dryHands@mail.ru

всем откликнувшимся огромное человеческое спасибо, уж очень нужно...

----------


## And_net

Мне тоже пожалуйста netand@narod.ru

----------


## Goncharov75

Мне тоже пожалуйста alex_gon@mail.ru
всем огромное человеческое спасибо !!!

----------


## arccos6pi

в 11.1.2(может и раньше) свертка уже есть в стандартных обработках

----------


## Goncharov75

посмотрю, спасибо...
у мня 11.0, возможно пыла доработата..

----------


## arccos6pi

> посмотрю, спасибо...
> у мня 11.0, возможно пыла доработата..


http://rghost.ru/51999751
это которая по ссылке из первого поста

----------

Frozenshift (21.05.2014), T72 (28.01.2014), valek_sk (07.05.2014)

----------


## Goncharov75

> http://rghost.ru/51999751
> это которая по ссылке из первого поста


Большое спасибо !!!

----------


## Master-It

Тоже столкнулся с вопросом свертки УТ 11, буду искать стандартную обработку на дисках ИТС, если она там есть.

----------


## avm3110

> буду искать стандартную обработку на дисках ИТС, если она там есть.


Такие вещи обычно лежат не в "стандартных обработках" (тут нет ничего "стандартного"), а в веточках относящихся к конкретным конфигурациям на сайте обновлений. Там как привило находятся последние правила обмена (например УТ - БП), ну и соответственно соответствующие свертки

----------

Master-It (22.12.2014)

----------


## Master-It

> Такие вещи обычно лежат не в "стандартных обработках" (тут нет ничего "стандартного"), а в веточках относящихся к конкретным конфигурациям на сайте обновлений. Там как привило находятся последние правила обмена (например УТ - БП), ну и соответственно соответствующие свертки


Спасибо за наводку, буду искать на оф. сайте, т. к. обмен между конфигурациями УТ и БП есть.

----------


## Master-It

Нашел в самой конфигурации Меню -> все функции -> обработки -> свертка БД, думаю ее использовать, конфигурация типовая. На сайте обновлений таких сверток нет, а может просто не там искал.

----------


## avm3110

> На сайте обновлений таких сверток нет


Значит уже внесли в конфигурацию. Если все типовое - можно юзать, если есть доработки типовой, правила нужно также допилить с помощью механизмов КД

----------


## Master-It

> Если все типовое - можно юзать, если есть доработки типовой, правила нужно также допилить с помощью механизмов КД


Вот сегодня вечером и потренируюсь на копиях. :)

----------


## Master-It

Думаю лучше сворачивать базу после полного закрытия периода 2014, а то только в конце месяца будут последние документы за 2014 год. Вопрос: если в конце января делать свертку за 2014 год, ничего не глюканет?

----------


## avm3110

> если в конце января делать свертку за 2014 год


Лучше свертку делать, когда будут все акты сверок с контрагентами и сдана годовая отчетность (а сиё счастье улетает уже в глубокую весну)

----------


## СанСаніч

Спасибо

----------


## Abdullah1983

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожлауйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/256034/

----------

